# Lionel/American Flyer Parts & diagrams



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Any one ever order parts from this place?


They got American Flyer parts & Lionel too.
They got AF diagrams but no Lionel diagrams.


http://www.hobbysurplus.com/americanflyerlocodiagrams.asp#old


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Ed,
Yes. I had to rebuild my American Flyer Northern and ordered parts such as brushes, springs, and an armature. I also ordered a repair manual.

They bought up AC Gilbert's parts inventory. They now have both ACG new old stock and reproduction parts. The site is also a good resource for wiring old locomotives.

Check the left side of the page under "Browse website by category," 4th down "Order Lionel Parts." You're right, I don't think they have Lionel diagrams.
Rich


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I was aware of them, Ed, but never tried them. Thanks for confirming them as a good source, Rich.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

RFGCO also looks like a good source but I have never ordered anything from them.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

RFG is a very reputable company. Another is Portline. I've ordered from both: shipping costs are pretty high, but they are reputable and know their stuff. Stillakid highly recommends Joe's Train Repair out of Rougemont, NC.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And I'll put in a pitch for Jeff Kane at the Train Tender for Lionel parts. I've had EXCELLENT help and service from him, with very fair prices (including shipping).


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'll second TJ's motion for Jeff Kane.

Excellent service, great communication, and fast shipping. I will be doing business with him again:thumbsup:


----------

